# Games you got too good at and ruined for yourself.



## yusuo (May 11, 2021)

Super Mario World on the Snes, I can run through that entire game and barely get hit by anything.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2021)

yusuo said:


> Super Mario World on the Snes, I can run through that entire game and barely get hit by anything.


Have you tried any of the various ROM hacks, randomisers and such like?
Or are you that good that is it not memory that carries you but reaction speed and knowledge of the mechanics?


----------



## Wolfy (May 11, 2021)

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, and this is in no way bragging that I'm pro-MLG or whatever. It's just that when I play with one or two of my friends, if it's a 1v1 and I'm playing almost any character( we play random a lot ), then I end up destroying them or getting a lucky kill off of something we didn't think should've killed. Like I enjoy playing against people of similar skill level because I want to try and get better to win, but I end up playing dumb or just play gimmicks to try and win in a harder way. And normally playing like that ends up with me SDing a lot.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (May 11, 2021)

HOMM3, the AI is just so bad I always know how to cheese it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Tetris, i can not play with my friends anymore


----------



## Draxikor (May 11, 2021)

Xenoblade Chronicles Wii, the game becomes too easy after played it many times, now i use cheats to reduce the exp gained (about 75%) and the game is more challenging.


----------



## Uiaad (May 11, 2021)

This is actually an easy one ... Enter the Gungeon, I played that game maybe every day for about 6 months unlocking everything ... I got good to the point where I could finish the final boss (the lich) without taking a single hit. My one regret is I never got the perfect run but I have been close consistently it was always either the Beholster or the Killer pillars that ended my perfect runs


----------



## RedoLane (May 11, 2021)

A lot of Tetris variants became boring after a while. What was once a desire for difficulty, has become a desire for "this better have Master Mode".
Tetris Effect is nice to look at, but It gets boring to do endless marathons on it.

Only Tetris The Grand Master 3 still gives me a tough time.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 11, 2021)

mario kart wii, one of my friends owes me a new tv after what happened yesterday.


----------



## yusuo (May 11, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you tried any of the various ROM hacks, randomisers and such like?
> Or are you that good that is it not memory that carries you by reaction speed and knowledge of the mechanics?


I've seen way better so it prob is just muscle memory over nearly 30 years,ive only tried the base game. Randonisers sound fun though


----------



## ButThouMust (May 11, 2021)

I got into doing various time-efficiency challenges in Majora's Mask a few years ago. Examples include getting to the moon after one three day cycle (not counting the first three days as a Deku), or getting the Fierce Deity Mask after two cycles.

I can't really play the game "casually" anymore because of this.


----------



## Catastrophic (May 11, 2021)

I'd say Star Fox 64 for me. I've played that game so many times by now that even didn't play it for like 10 years and then tried it again I'd probably still finish each level with a medal.


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2021)

Fire Emblem Awakening or Three Houses. Unless you're playing on Lunatic+ mode, the game is so easy to break to pieces. Just get some good supports and pair ups/classes going and the game plays itself.


----------



## Jayro (May 11, 2021)

Silent Hill, Digimon Rumble Arena, Zelda - Link's Awakening, TF2, and Breath of the Wild. Splatoon 2 as well, because I feel like I'm the only ranked player that's TRYING to win on my team during matches.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 11, 2021)

PvE in Soulsborne games, but specifically Demon's Souls and Dark Souls 1. I've got thousands and thousands of hours in all the Soulsborne games, but Demon's Souls and Dark Souls 1 both I've put so much time into them that I just can't play them anymore and enjoy what I'm playing, it's just a chore at this point.

I was hoping the Demon's Souls "Remake" was going to actually change how the game played so I could scratch my Soulsborne itch, but they didn't "Remake" any of the actual gameplay mechanics so it was just same old same old as the PS3 version


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (May 11, 2021)

Fable TLC.  Thankfully there are mods to make it tougher but even then I beat it pretty easily. I've seen people say it's difficult and others say it's painfully easy, but I've played it into the ground so much I can't really tell which it actually is anymore.

That said I never ruined it for myself. I still love to replay it. It's just the first game that comes to mind when thinking of being too good at a game.


----------



## Robika (May 11, 2021)

Final Fantasy  VIII I know how to exploit the GF system and have unbeatable team on disc 1. It is cool but the combat aspect of the game becomes a bit boring. 

Crash Team Racing on the switch, no one want to play with me because I always win.


----------



## x65943 (May 11, 2021)

Robika said:


> Final Fantasy  VIII I know how to exploit the GF system and have unbeatable team on disc 1. It is cool but the combat aspect of the game becomes a bit boring.
> 
> Crash Team Racing on the switch, no one want to play with me because I always win.


This is my problem with my current friend group and Project M

Now my family back home is still a challenge but I don't get to see them often enough


----------



## JFizDaWiz (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tetris, i can not play with my friends anymore


my wife beat me once....ONCE..about 8 years ago and she still reminds me about it.


----------



## Ampersound (May 11, 2021)

I can't play smash bros. melee with friends anymore. Got too invested in the competitive scene.


----------



## x65943 (May 11, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> my wife beat me once....ONCE..about 8 years ago and she still reminds me about it.


I beat my girlfriend in Tetris Attack a lot when we first started, and now she has gotten so much better than me that I have to make up excuses when she asks to play - or get pummeled for 30 minutes straight ;A;


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 11, 2021)

I can no longer play Super Smash Bros with my siblings

Last game we played together was me VS them and a Level 6 AI

I won


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

mario kart 7. im not good at multiplayer, but most of the tracks dont really throw me in for a loop when i play them. the ai is also pretty basic and forgiving

CTGP-7 is about the same, but the tracks are sometimes better than the base tracks.


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 11, 2021)

Super Mario Odyssey. I was 15 and didn't have a job when the switch came out so I saved a bunch from yard work and finally had enough for a switch and one game. It was like a week before odyssey came out so that's what I went with and it's about all I played. It felt really good to perfect to movement, but it got too boring repeating stuff after a while.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)

some things
mario kart wii with motion controls i suck at online but i beat all cpus and frinds when i play
botw too op
forza horizon 4 i literally have a fast ass car


----------



## Hanafuda (May 11, 2021)

Atari Pinball on the 2600. With the "English" nudging you could do to the ball, it was possible to play infinitely. So it was pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 11, 2021)

Minecraft PvP games or servers. I was pretty good at it, but now after I stopped playing for some years im pretty terrible at it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 11, 2021)

i think sonic and all stars racing transformed, when you get the feeling of the game you kinda go automatic, or maybe the game is just too easy idk


----------



## MohammedQ8 (May 11, 2021)

Persona 5 royal …. Because I platinum it, I never platinum any game before and after it. If you learned how manage your time you can awaken other characters personas, buy better item, get more exp and much more I reached level 99 before the base game final boss which made the dlc castle very easy.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 11, 2021)

SOTN. Backdash with the shield cancel trick and going ATATATATATATA with Alucard's fists on any boss not named Olrox and also using the Wolf form double jump glitch to sequence break has made replaying the game boring for me.

Also, most fighting games have become this for almost anyone I play with in-person these days. They don't know all the rules, how to do supers, or even the basic special moves, and end up getting bodied so easily that they usually give up. If only more fighting games had rollback netcode or if more Tempers around here had good enough Internet connections for Parsec...


----------



## rimoJO (May 11, 2021)

Wolfy said:


> Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, and this is in no way bragging that I'm pro-MLG or whatever. It's just that when I play with one or two of my friends, if it's a 1v1 and I'm playing almost any character( we play random a lot ), then I end up destroying them or getting a lucky kill off of something we didn't think should've killed. Like I enjoy playing against people of similar skill level because I want to try and get better to win, but I end up playing dumb or just play gimmicks to try and win in a harder way. And normally playing like that ends up with me SDing a lot.



i second this


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (May 11, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> A lot of Tetris variants became boring after a while. What was once a desire for difficulty, has become a desire for "this better have Master Mode".
> Tetris Effect is nice to look at, but It gets boring to do endless marathons on it.
> 
> Only Tetris The Grand Master 3 still gives me a tough time.


Do you do well with ARS? If so, I would recommend you to try this for a pretty interesting challenge: 



Spoiler: Tetra X Pro Challenge



Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/Mine_Tetris/status/1389010565415284737
(prizepool claimed already, but still a pretty tough challenge nonetheless)


Otherwise, definitely consider trying out TGM 1 and 2, let alone the Classic Rule of TGM 3

Ontopic: While I still have a plethora of Tetris games to try out, I do consider that I have also found myself "exhausted" of playing the same over and over. Some of the games where I encounter this at the moment are Tetris Effect, Tetris Axis, Tetris Party Deluxe, Tetrio and NES Tetris (this last one is the new addition, although things may change in the near future)


----------



## raxadian (May 11, 2021)

At some point I could no longer play certain Arcade games unless I do it alone as I was so much better that anyone else, mostly on a pirate Street Fighter 2 Arcade machine, and a Punisher game. Thankfully time and lack of practice means I am no longer as good at those games.   Plus the only way to play those games nowadays is by emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2021)

There was a point where I thought that I had reached the general skill gap in Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix, so I thought I'd never feel the need to return to the game, but it's so tightly put together and so just damn fun to interact with that it'll never be ruined. It's also nice being great at the game so I can vouch for it as an exceptional and perfectly viable pure action game to go with the greats, although the recent pc port will definitely make that easier for me. It's just too bad the series decided throw everything it'd built up in the trash. To those who aren't in the know, imagine if dmc just stopped at 3 and the rest of the series was just like the Pachinko games or something, then 13 years later Capcom made a game called dmc4 but it was actually a sequel to the spin-offs. It's really too bad.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2021)

Hmm, I can't really think of a game that got boring because I got good at it. If a game start getting easy, I come up with some kind of challenge if that's what I'm after: Trying to go fast, not using certain weapons... or raising the difficulty level if that's an option.

Mostly when I replay a game, it's because I'm in the mood to play it again for whatever reason: Re-live the story, getting caught up in the nostalgic music, get achievements... Or if it's an arcade type of game (rhythm games) I strive to get better and better, *or* play the songs I love because it's a great feeling to play a song really well.

Then, there's also randomizers which are so much fun, or other romhacks. 

So no, I can't think of a game that got boring because I got good.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Mr.Faq2015 said:


> Do you do well with ARS? If so, I would recommend you to try this for a pretty interesting challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, this looks interesting


----------



## RedoLane (May 11, 2021)

Mr.Faq2015 said:


> Do you do well with ARS? If so, I would recommend you to try this for a pretty interesting challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're sharp. ARS is literally one of the reasons I still have a tough time with TGM 3.
I tried out TGM 1 and 2 many times, but I stick to TGM 3 since i have an active grade there(i'm an S2 on classic rule btw)

about Tetra-X, for some reason I have input delay with Tetra Legends, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Just_reii (May 11, 2021)

Damn my list can go on for days haha but I guess i def say Marvel VS Capcom 2


----------



## Rioluwott (May 11, 2021)

I always play with my friends Smash Ultimate and most of the time win even though they go to tourneys and sometimes win, because i used to play smash 4 fighting level 9 CPUs a lot on my 3ds since i had no games to play(before homebrew in the 3ds was a thing) and now im know as someone who plays it every day but i don't even own a switch and only play when they invite me(i used to play with them a lot when classes weren't online), and i rarely play smash 4 anymore since it feels somewhat outdated and the 3ds controllers arent the best
The same goes to other games that i play with my other friends(bomberman, sonic robo kart, uni, blazblue, other fighting games, etc.) since i get better than them at a faster rate, maybe im a little too competitive by instinct, thats why i always play 1 player games or co-op games


----------



## boomario (May 12, 2021)

I Played so much Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 7 online that i started winning most of time in races so i got bored and stopped playing it.


----------



## limpbiz411 (May 12, 2021)

wii sports bowling


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 12, 2021)

that tempy tho


----------



## ploggy (May 12, 2021)

Kung Fu Master - GB
Alex Kidd in Shinobi World - Master System
Ninja Gaiden - Master System
Pretty Much all the Zelda/Mario games (fuck you Grandmaster Galaxy)
I can get through all those without breaking a sweat.


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 12, 2021)

Incredibly, my all-time fave - The Game Boy title _The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_. I played that so much, I was inventing new game play patterns to keep it fresh and interesting. Did you know that after you collect the power-up item (Pegasus Boots) in the Third Dungeon, you can skip ahead to the next dungeon without fighting the boss and getting the instrument? One time, I played all of the dungeons (except for the first two) backwards!

For both the original and DX versions, I managed to do _everything_... except the photo collecting. To this day, I never managed to collect all the photos in the DX version of the game.


----------



## anhminh (May 12, 2021)

The problem is I'm not getting better, I just too used to it that I know every exploitable glitch, bug or shortcut. I always end up become invincible half way through the game when I wasn't suppose to be anywhere near that.


----------



## TehCupcakes (May 12, 2021)

Guitar Hero. I'm not legendary, and there are still challenges to be had solo, but I'm well above your average joe so I can't really play with most people. The skill difference makes multiplayer kind of pointless. _(Of course, this series has fallen out of favor and probably doesn't show up much at parties these days... But I would need friends to play with in the first place. I digress.)_

Also, various Fire Emblem games and Shining Force. My general approach when I play these games now is that I'll try to level up the "weak" characters and exclude anyone who feels overpowered from my party. Sometimes the characters that start out really weak can actually become powerhouses if you invest in them, so then I have to shuffle people around yet again.


----------



## BLsquared (May 12, 2021)

Disney Extreme Skate Adventure when I was younger. I would make new files to do the campaigns over and over again just for variety, and none of my siblings ever got close to my skill in the multiplayer modes. Like, it was still fun, but it felt more empty when you did everything. 

The thing is, though, I usually don't let games get to that point for me. Hmm.


----------



## Seliph (May 12, 2021)

Played Smash Ultimate for 1,000+ hours until I finally realized that it's really not a great competitive game.

Still fun tho


----------



## DarthDub (May 12, 2021)

There was a point in time where I was so good at Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 that the game just felt like I was watching anime.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 12, 2021)

I wouldn't say I ruined them for myself but I've ruined basically all rhythm games for two now ex girlfriends. One of them was a big DDR fan but couldn't unlock all the bonus songs in Dancing Stage Fusion, so I learned to play to beat some of the harder challenges for her. End result is I got just stupidly good at rhythm games. So about a decade later when a new girl had a similar problem with her Hatsune Miku games, I took over and completely destroyed her high scores. Never forget that look on her face like 'the f*** did I just witness..?'


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

TehCupcakes said:


> Guitar Hero. I'm not legendary, and there are still challenges to be had solo, but I'm well above your average joe so I can't really play with most people. The skill difference makes multiplayer kind of pointless. _(Of course, this series has fallen out of favor and probably doesn't show up much at parties these days... But I would need friends to play with in the first place. I digress.)_
> 
> Also, various Fire Emblem games and Shining Force. My general approach when I play these games now is that I'll try to level up the "weak" characters and exclude anyone who feels overpowered from my party. Sometimes the characters that start out really weak can actually become powerhouses if you invest in them, so then I have to shuffle people around yet again.


May i reccomend clone hero?(https://clonehero.net/) it comes with custom songs and whatnot if you're bored with regular guitar hero
Also here's a link to a website with custom songs: https://chorus.fightthe.pw/


----------



## E1ite007 (May 12, 2021)

Nothing.
I just suck at being pro at games tbh.


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 12, 2021)

The demo for Desktop Soccer on the Switch. The first game was incredibly fun but then for some reason in the rest of the games, I would just beat the AI super easily so it stopped being as fun as it was.


----------



## yoofo (May 12, 2021)

Wii Sports Boxing. Hours spent beating the crap out of Miis made me pick my Wii up again after a while and I beat Matt on the first try.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2021)

Animal Crossing, just became a billionaire, and couldn't find anything new to enjoy about the game after that.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (May 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Animal Crossing, just became a billionaire, and couldn't find anything new to enjoy about the game after that.


_*Bell*ionaire_


...

I was going to say "every edition of _Picross_ on 3DS" because I've solved every puzzle many times over, but after careful consideration, they aren't really "ruined" for me. Although I recognise the number patterns in each puzzle and the logic techniques needed, I haven't actually memorised any solutions, so I still go through the solving process each time and feel a little flex of the brain-meats.

The closest game to "ruined" is probably _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds_, because I played it through several times in a row and can't un-remember any of the puzzles at this point.


----------



## Mikemk (May 12, 2021)

Dishonored & Minesweeper


----------



## gudenau (May 12, 2021)

I'm so much so "that guy" that no one will play with me offline in almost every game. :-(


----------



## Kamiyama (May 12, 2021)

Yu-Gi-Oh Power of Chaos trilogy on PC is the first ones that come to my mind. First they felt like impossible, but after couple of matches, you could predict every move that AI will make and won every matches after that with a default deck only.

They are also abandonware and free to download on the internet if you guys wanna try them.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tetris, i can not play with my friends anymore


Let's duel sometime


----------



## Naster (May 12, 2021)

Super Mario Bros.

The game was very fun until I completed it. Haven't touched it for 10 years since my first playthrough.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2021)

> *Games you got too good at and ruined for yourself.*



Every Single Formula 1 Game I have played.
For the Book: I am a Single Player,always and ever.
No Multiplayer Races,No Internet Races/Leagues...nothing.
I want to race my own Race.

PlayStation - Sony´s Official Formula 1 Series
PlayStation 2 - Sony´s Official Formula 1 Series
PC - Codemasters F1 Series
(PC - Microprose Grand Prix Series)

All Games have the same Handicaps.
No matter which Difficulty is set:

- dumb,dumbest,moronic CPU Drivers / CPU controlled Actions
or
- most unfair,rude and inconsiderate CPU Drivers / CPU controlled Actions (ok,that´s more realistic today...)

Nothing between.Unintelligent independent thinking Fools...ok again,very realistic.
For the CPU controlled Actions:

- Safety Car Deployment......like playing Bingo or something.....
- Penalties...yes,my Favorite.....but,hey also like in real F1 World today....
....

Every Game started with:

- Ohhh..awesome...so much Options..the Graphics..the Tracks...wow...
- First short "practice" Race but with all Sets on "Realistic"...ohhh..this Time they got it.
and then
- First real full Race.....

And while I was thinking like this "Hey,it works fina......"
...some stupid CPU controlled  happens..




Sometimes the only "Rescue" for most of the F1 PC Games - Fanmade MOD(ifications).


----------



## SonicRings (May 12, 2021)

Duck Game, Redout, Sonic Rush Adventure, basically any competitive game I like.


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 12, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> A lot of Tetris variants became boring after a while. What was once a desire for difficulty, has become a desire for "this better have Master Mode".
> Tetris Effect is nice to look at, but It gets boring to do endless marathons on it.
> 
> Only Tetris The Grand Master 3 still gives me a tough time.


have you played the "connected" multplayer mode, yet?


----------



## eleventh (May 12, 2021)

Dune (1992 PC game)

Can finish the entire campaign without a single Fremen death.


----------



## Ishzark (May 12, 2021)

Super Mario 64 and the DS version of it - I can play them in my sleep 

They're still fun but eh, not challenging anymore


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 12, 2021)

After playing a game for so many hours I simply get burnt out for life and have to move on to the next.


----------



## RedoLane (May 12, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> have you played the "connected" multplayer mode, yet?


I'm only playing solo.


----------



## zxr750j (May 12, 2021)

I used the "practice makes perfect" method (used to be a quite competitive Unreal tournament player and my tetris skills on the GB were more than devent), that's the reason why my girlfriend never plays a videogame with me anymore. 

Nowadays I have the luxury of being old, it's like "practice makes me less shitty"


----------



## mightymuffy (May 12, 2021)

Nothing that makes me consider the game boring really.... I became invincible at Tetris Attack when it first came out to the point where family wouldn't play me. However, just give yourself a couple of years off with the game - recently fired that one back up and fukk me I've lost my skill (can still beat all the family though hehe)

Suikoden 1 probably the only game I've 'ruined' for myself though, used to play that game almost annually as I loved it so much, but then the last two playthroughs, last one especially, were such a breeze to 100% it, nah I'll not touch it again now..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2021)

BLsquared said:


> Disney Extreme Skate Adventure when I was younger. I would make new files to do the campaigns over and over again just for variety, and none of my siblings ever got close to my skill in the multiplayer modes. Like, it was still fun, but it felt more empty when you did everything.


You might be the first I have met to have it as "their game".
What I am more here to note though is it is based on the Tony Hawk engine and consequently it was somewhat crowbarred into the Thug Pro mod where they attempted to get all the Tony Hawk related levels, characters and whatnot in one game. The forums for it also have a bunch more. To that end if you felt the twinge of nostalgia then that would probably be one of the better options for it.

http://www.thugpro.com/download



eleventh said:


> Dune (1992 PC game)
> 
> Can finish the entire campaign without a single Fremen death.


The adventure game? Interesting. Most seemed to have missed it in favour of the RTS.
Don't know that I would necessarily suggest the game today.
The soundtrack though

All day long.



RedoLane said:


> A lot of Tetris variants became boring after a while. What was once a desire for difficulty, has become a desire for "this better have Master Mode".
> Tetris Effect is nice to look at, but It gets boring to do endless marathons on it.
> 
> Only Tetris The Grand Master 3 still gives me a tough time.


On Tetris Grand Masters if you can track it down do give the homebrew port for the DS a go. After Tetris DS became stale for me that is where I went.


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2021)

I started speedrunning GTA SA because it became to easy to beat the story.
This went on to a multitude of videogames.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (May 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> On Tetris Grand Masters if you can track it down do give the homebrew port for the DS a go. After Tetris DS became stale for me that is where I went.


I did not know about this piece of homebrew. Gonna try it out inmediately


----------



## AceX (May 12, 2021)

If I were to answer this before the end of March, I'd have said The Binding of Isaac, but since this new DLC, it's been hardcore.
Probably Stickfight: The Game. I find it very hard to find players of my skill level.
Edit: and when I do find people, they seem to leave, like they just want to win and don't like a challenge.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 12, 2021)

I have to play Jedi Fallen Order on Jedi Grandmaster difficulty for it to be a challenge.


----------



## Urbanshadow (May 12, 2021)

I actually ruined Monster Hunter Rise for me due to overplaying Monster Hunter World.

People keep telling me the new game is not that good anyway but heck I thought I wouldn´t eat up the games content a couple of days after release and it just happened again with the first free content update. 

I even got the limited edition switch with the game which is cool but now profoundly regret. Roast me I guess.


----------



## BlackZero500 (May 12, 2021)

practically most RPG's with some kind of Crafting system or anything that gives multipliers. After a little time i instinctually see what i have to do do get the maximum out of it. For Example: The Legend of Heroes - Trails of Cold Steel. Especially the Third part. If you combine Equipment and Quartz the right way you can practically start a fight, S-Break everything to death and by that get so much CP back that you can do it again right away.

Another Extreme example is Kingdoms of Amalur: The Re-Reckoning. While it did fix some of the major bugs of the original, the Difficulty is still a mess. Like its pretty easy to get so powerfull that you onehit everything exept the most powerfull bosses which take two hits and cant be damaged by anything. 

The Problem is, i cant stand being weak on purpose. If there is a way to get stronger im compelled to take that way. But most games are not balanced for people that go min/maxing the shit out of their characters.


----------



## Just_reii (May 12, 2021)

judywriter said:


> Marvel vs. DC: Who Would Win?





judywriter said:


> Marvel vs. DC: Who Would Win?



Lol honestly I'm not bias I love both Marvel and DC but one of my fav character is Doctor Manhattan and to be quite frank I don't think anyone in DC or Marvel can mess with him.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2021)

Mr.Faq2015 said:


> I did not know about this piece of homebrew. Gonna try it out inmediately


Yeah it saw a takedown notice (though I think it was actually Sega this time rather than the usual tetris company vs the world, though I might be wrong) and was made by a Japanese dev so not so many even knew about it in the first place. I have tried over the years to keep the memory alive, and it along with Tetnus on Drugs/Lockjaw (another fantastic GBA/DS/PC homebrew effort) have seen me do well for Tetris despite efforts everywhere else to seemingly make a bad one (or be OK on the PSP but have to suffer PSP controls).



pokemoner2500 said:


> HOMM3, the AI is just so bad I always know how to cheese it.


I am more of a Heroes of Might and Magic II type (yes yes yes burn the heretic) but are there no AI mods? I saw mention of some for various HoMM entries to bring it up to something like a challenge or at least not make the AI as easy to cheese.



AceX said:


> If I were to answer this before the end of March, I'd have said The Binding of Isaac, but since this new DLC, it's been hardcore.
> Probably Stickfight: The Game. I find it very hard to find players of my skill level.
> Edit: and when I do find people, they seem to leave, like they just want to win and don't like a challenge.


I had wondered if we would get games like that in this. There was a little glut of them (STARWHAL, Nidhogg and maybe if we are kicking it somewhat old school then soldat being examples of the thing, Stickfight then being the third to round it out) at one point. Always seemed that between a week and a month (never mind if there was a beta of some form) you would get someone master it and then just dominate servers such that it barely seemed worth the effort. Pity as there is a space for pure skill games.

On challenge. I found the same with Tetris DS online. I used to use a flash cart which for some reason would crash when trying to return from online so my profile was new every time. It has a player score component that gained slowly the more you had over your opponent but dropped massively should you lose to a notably lower scored type, and my score was the default new player score. Good times.



zxr750j said:


> I used the "practice makes perfect" method (used to be a quite competitive Unreal tournament player and my tetris skills on the GB were more than devent), that's the reason why my girlfriend never plays a videogame with me anymore.
> 
> Nowadays I have the luxury of being old, it's like "practice makes me less shitty"



My ageing frame saw me move away from games like Unreal and COD to ones where strategy gets you somewhere (Battlefield 4 being surprisingly good for it if going for the more mainstream), though the kids tend to refer to the strategy vs action as TTK (time to kill) these days. Sadly it is very dependent upon getting a good team willing to work as one and that is rare and value when you find it, a few more indie games do mechanically enforce/guide team play but they also suffer from being indie games. 



BlackZero500 said:


> practically most RPG's with some kind of Crafting system or anything that gives multipliers. After a little time i instinctually see what i have to do do get the maximum out of it. For Example: The Legend of Heroes - Trails of Cold Steel. Especially the Third part. If you combine Equipment and Quartz the right way you can practically start a fight, S-Break everything to death and by that get so much CP back that you can do it again right away.
> 
> Another Extreme example is Kingdoms of Amalur: The Re-Reckoning. While it did fix some of the major bugs of the original, the Difficulty is still a mess. Like its pretty easy to get so powerfull that you onehit everything exept the most powerfull bosses which take two hits and cant be damaged by anything.
> 
> The Problem is, i cant stand being weak on purpose. If there is a way to get stronger im compelled to take that way. But most games are not balanced for people that go min/maxing the shit out of their characters.



If you find yourself drawn to crafting systems and put enough time into Kindoms of Amalur to get that far might I suggest Resonance of Fate. Eventually you can cheese it but it takes a long time.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (May 12, 2021)

Celeste. Simply because I can no longer replay that game ever again as an innocent player, who had no idea hyper dash and wallbounce were a thing.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 12, 2021)

Mario Kart Wii
Tetris
Smash Bros Melee, there was a time when I was untouchable.
Kirby AirRide (I have to handicap myself a lot)
Planet Puzzle League
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes (again, have to handicap myself)


----------



## Venegas55 (May 12, 2021)

MK 8, ive been playing mario kart for so long... i know the tracks mirrored in 200cc... have not tried mods tho...


----------



## Kazmar (May 12, 2021)

Draxikor said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles Wii, the game becomes too easy after played it many times, now i use cheats to reduce the exp gained (about 75%) and the game is more challenging.


Maybe I should try lowering the exp for my next inevitable playthrough. Hmm.


----------



## RedoLane (May 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> On Tetris Grand Masters if you can track it down do give the homebrew port for the DS a go. After Tetris DS became stale for me that is where I went.


A DS homebrew? neat. I'll check it out.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (May 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am more of a Heroes of Might and Magic II type (yes yes yes burn the heretic) but are there no AI mods? I saw mention of some for various HoMM entries to bring it up to something like a challenge or at least not make the AI as easy to cheese.



Unfortunately no the AI actually mainly functions through cheating. Though if I want to get my ass whooped I'll just boot up HoMM 5.5 cuz that AI is very good.


----------



## MeAndHax (May 12, 2021)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe because I always win 1st and never see my friends who never played it in the whole game


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 12, 2021)

secret of mana i'm so good at it and know exactly what to do i can go through the entire game without dying


----------



## fyredragon (May 12, 2021)

Gotta be DOOM Eternal. I can't remember how many times I've already beaten the main campaign, TAG P1 and TAG P2. I just keep coming back to it because it's so fun. Been considering playing through the entire series again. From 1993 to Eternal.


----------



## phalk (May 12, 2021)

Monster Hunter... I stopped playing Rise right now because of that. Everything is just too easy for me now.
I tried going back to older titles to see if it was Rise's specific flaws and... they're also too easy.


----------



## DS1 (May 12, 2021)

Nothing, I’m garbage at games. I will say that “completing” certain games removes my will to play them further (unless I delete the save file). Like an arcade racer, if I’ve unlocked everything and beat it on every difficulty, I’m done.


----------



## chrisgfystoops (May 12, 2021)

castlevania sotn, in my 38 years of living that and final fantasy tactics ive play and got so good at that i usually end up quitting due to lack of interest after dominating everything .i dont even mean to some of the times on tactics but ill find myself leveling up all my main characters to like 20 before like the fifth mission. Ill take an hour+ just to beat a single round cause im just sitting there gaining exp doin little to no damage each round ,.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2021)

chrisgfystoops said:


> castlevania sotn, in my 38 years of living that and final fantasy tactics ive play and got so good at that i usually end up quitting due to lack of interest after dominating everything .i dont even mean to some of the times on tactics but ill find myself leveling up all my main characters to like 20 before like the fifth mission. Ill take an hour+ just to beat a single round cause im just sitting there gaining exp doin little to no damage each round ,.


I am less familiar with the Castlevania stuff (though there is one on the first link, and enough people paying attention to it) but pretty much all the Final Fantasy Tactics games have a big "hard mode" hacking scene.

http://ngplus.net/InsaneDifficultyA.../board/index4126.html?/files/category/1-mods/ is probably where most would have started years ago.
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...e=20&order=&dir=&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go has a few but appears to be missing DS stuff right now 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ffta2-r...t-for-final-fantasy-tactics-on-the-ds.396380/ being one such example.

https://ffhacktics.com/smf/index.php?board=47.0 was once where a lot of hacking went down, but there are a few others these days (I don't tend to keep up though).

All that said I tend to find myself gravitating to other tactics games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Pipistrele said:


> Let's duel sometime


Sure


----------



## Esdeath (May 12, 2021)

Wouldn't say too good, but when I play older Pokémon games they are always too easy, like I knew there were type advantages and eerything when I was younger, but I never bothered with moves that couldn't deal damage.
Now they all have sword dance / calm mind or other stat increasing moves. 
So now I can only really enjoy rom hacks


----------



## ChiefReginod (May 13, 2021)

2020 Super Baseball

I beat all four ports with perfect seasons, playing each game back to back. It's still a great game to me, but I don't know what more I could accomplish after such a perfect run. I'm hoping there will be a RetroAchievement set for it at some point.

Shadowrun (Sega Genesis version)

On my main save I have max stats on the main character and max stats in the relevant areas on almost all of the other runners. This took literally years. The only thing I don't have maxed on them are the things that you only need one character to have maxed out. Also, I actually discovered a Matrix exploit that's not listed on any cheats websites. With it you can Deceive any node in one shot, even Tar Pits and high-level CPUs (If you've ever played this game seriously you know how much this would break the Matrix... feel free to ask for details). Of course I completed the RetroAchievements set.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (May 13, 2021)

Sonic Mania, Sonic Colors DS, and Sonic 2. I can autopilot my way through these games so effortlessly that i tend to get bored halfway through.

Rayman Arena used to be a game i played a lot with my cousin until he got bored of losing.


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 15, 2021)

Dragon Ball Z - Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Metal Arms - Glitch in the System
Ratchet and Clank 1 and 3 (I still enjoy them, though)


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2021)

Phew... Sure a lot. Some notables:
Doom & doom 2: I continuously played through this on hardest difficulty (below nightmare, which was unfair). Knew every cranny and secret and circle strafe everywhere.

Puzzle quest : kind of an interesting story. Had a combo that worked well. Then I accidentally read about another combo of three or even two spells. One removed a color, and I think the second transferred another color into the first. Both gave something else as well (I think damage, but unsure). The first time I used it was really the last time I ACTUALLY  played it. That combo made the board fly with everything and the kitchen sink. It was like using a cheat code. Even the final boss was at most a two shot or something.

NSMBU: I'm in no way the best player, but it's kind of ridiculous playing with my nephew and niece. They stumble in every ravine they can find and then count on me to save the day. But what am I supposed to say? "i've been playing this game since I was your age, so keep practicing and you'll be equal in thirty years"?

C&C multiplayer. Well... Lan play, that is. See, watching starcraft 2 streams showed that the game is a sprint from the start. So where I used to play pretty casual, building a few tanks here, all the different buildings there... That is just not how to play an rts. Just having 'a' build order means you can walk over those exploring the map for half an hour first.


----------



## realtimesave (May 15, 2021)

Columns Sega Genesis.  I played this game over 10 years ago at my friend's house and pretty much had to put the controller down to end the game.  lol.


----------



## ChiefReginod (May 15, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Phew... Sure a lot. Some notables:
> Doom & doom 2: I continuously played through this on hardest difficulty (below nightmare, which was unfair). Knew every cranny and secret and circle strafe everywhere.


I agree that Nightmare is unfair. And besides the difficulty, re-spawns totally kill the fun of the game.

I'm currently working my way through the classic Dooms on Ultra-Violence with no quick saves and starting every level with only the pistol. I don't know what more is left after that aside from speed-running, which is far enough beyond my ability that I couldn't see myself enjoying it. Ultra-Violence with no saves and no carried over weapons from previous levels feels like the real way to play classic Doom.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



realtimesave said:


> Columns Sega Genesis.  I played this game over 10 years ago at my friend's house and pretty much had to put the controller down to end the game.  lol.


I did that when I was younger. I played for four hours straight on the same game and started getting tunnel vision. In the end I purposely sabotaged myself just to bring it to an end.

I tried completing the RetroAchievements set for Columns a few months back but couldn't get back into the same groove I had before. I just remember that at some point the patterns clicked and there was no way I was going to lose, but it's since un-clicked.


----------



## PsyhoticTomato (May 20, 2021)

the whole Kingdom Hearts saga; been replaying game after game and i just got to the point i have almost memorized every way to beat bosses and level up fast, so i kinda hate it because its a good saga :c


----------



## lexluth0r (May 20, 2021)

Rad racer for nes, my buddies and myself used to eat a lot of mushrooms and play that game for hours on end still to this day I can beat most of the game without restarting


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 20, 2021)

Smb2


----------



## impeeza (May 23, 2021)

RummyQ, I did discover what, if are only 2 players and you keep passing turns up to the «bag» of tiles get empy, normally your opponent isn't able to win but you have enough tiles to be sure of play all of them and win the game no effort at all.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 5, 2021)

I love this game to death, but after a single play-through it gets repetitive. And the hard mode is still child's play for fighting game veterans like me who still get their ass whopped by Fulgore on Normal.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 8, 2021)

UT2004's onslaught mode. I remember practicing the demo offline before joining an online match, thinking I'd better not embarrass myself or any others by not knowing how it all works. 
Then I learned that others just seem to turn off their brain when playing it. Like... Everyone just went to the battle front from the nearest node, sometimes even fighting team mates over the vehicles. And there I was, spawning further back but bringing in tanks, mantas... The entire fucking armada. 
In one of my last public plays, I singlehandedly turned the tide of a 16 player game. Multiple times, because I switched to the losing team several times to give myself a bit of a challenge.


----------



## LeyendaV (Oct 8, 2021)

Imagine being too good at something... Or good at all.


----------

